

Ask HN: Connecting people based on common interests - BlackCloud

FaceToFriend is currently a side project I've been working on trying to help people meet new friends based on their common interests.  This weekend I added a visualization of who you are most naturally connected with in the system based on the interests you share.  Looking for some feedback on it and any thoughts anyone has to make it even more useful.<p>https://www.facetofriend.com<p>Thanks for taking a look.
======
ewokhead
Any site that requires Facebook to login is a site I will not use.

So, my feedback: it sucks until you implement login that does not rely on a
third party that is known for its questionable privacy practices.

After you do that, I would definitely check it out. Well done by the way.
"Finishing" stuff is hard and you have launched!

------
BlackCloud
Thanks for the feedback.

I do have some ideas around guiding the user through the initial experience
outside of the initial overlay and get the immediately involved with
interacting with others. I think opening up the lines of communication between
the users immediately is key.

With regards to the Facebook login I understand your point, hell I've said it
myself about other sites, but in this case the entire experience is based on
the data from your Facebook profile. It encourages honesty about who you
really are and makes it so it is not another profile for you to manage.
Without the ability to use the Facebook data you wouldn't be able to have much
of an experience. I understand that a percentage will walk away from the site
due to that but I'm going to have to focus on the millions of people who do
use their Facebook account on a regular basis to login to a third party site.

~~~
tjoff
_Without the ability to use the Facebook data you wouldn't be able to have
much of an experience._

Isn't basically all that you gather from facebook interests and location? That
is hardly a huge barrier for a non-facebook login.

Not having your own login is lazy and shady, and having an own login is
appreciated even by those that ultimately choose to use facebook.

~~~
BlackCloud
It is not about being lazy or shady. It is about encouraging accurate
information from real Facebook accounts based on the information users already
have compiled. The site helps you meet new people based on that information
and gives you the opportunity to eventually become Facebook friends. You need
a Facebook account attached to become Facebook friends.

Right now it is based on common interests and location. In the future it will
likely look for other data that similar connections can be made on.

Airtime recently launched and they are following the same model as it turns
out due to their close alignment with the Facebook community and the data it
provides.

There are plenty of "meet new people" sites out there where you enter whatever
you want about yourself. This is a different angle on that which provides
functionality leveraging Facebook which Facebook itself is not going to
provide.

~~~
tjoff
What are you afraid of, that I will be trying to fool someone that we have the
same interests? If that was my goal, I'd just create a new facebook account
just for your site.

 _You need a Facebook account attached to become Facebook friends._

Allow users to change email or msn over, say, the chat (as they can already).
Problem solved.

Your arguments for locking yourself into facebook are artificial. Doesn't
matter if you plan to incorporate other things as well, it doesn't break your
site to go without the information of "likes" or whatever, especially
considering that you hardly will ban facebook users that doesn't "like"
anything.

------
jacksondeane
I like the concept, and am waiting for someone to execute on it well.

As for your FaceToFriend site... It is very difficult to figure out exactly
what to do after logging in. You need to direct the user (especially a new
user) to the key feature/areas. If the "I Want To Talk About..." search box is
where you go to get rolling, you have lost already.

------
AznHisoka
Color scheme looks too much like Facebook, and Face is in the domain. You
should be worried about a cease to desist...

------
tjoff
Requires facebook? Sorry, but no thanks.

